# Just walking



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Some pictures *I have taken* from different cities, places, things, people, etc... I'll be loading a max of 2 pictures per post, comments are welcome.

Enjoy the pictures but please *DO NOT use my work without proper permission*.


Flash back from the sun.

Ray of light by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Palomar Mountain Observatory.*


Symbol of quest for E.T. by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Wild Flowers.*


Three by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Over 400k miles and still running.*


'99 Tacomax by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Seeking the everlasting power of the sun.*


Follow the sun by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Next Mission to Mars.*


Buggie by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Breaking a sweat is for humans only.*


Tears by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*The mother of all the black boxes in planes.*


Black Box - TJ by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Above dreams.*


Above dreams by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Solid rock?*


Anza Borrego by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*The next stop is just around the corner.*


Around the corner by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Lexus.*


Lexus by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Fading away into the horizon.*


Tree by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hello there!*


Hello Kitty! by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Rebirth of an onion.*


Rebirth of an onion by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Orange drink married to iced tea.*


Iced Tea married to an Orange drink by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Green waters.*


Green waters by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Umbrella.*


Umbrella by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mango!*


Mango by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Yellow and white.*


Beautiful flower by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*A closer look.*


Close up by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Park*


Kiosk by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Colors of the world.*

lost the picture...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Xtartrex: When we post photos from flickr, we should put the links under each photo, or better way is by using the BBcode:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317663

Please start edit your photos (the ones you posted and the next) or i will have to lock this thread. Thanks


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ Did you get my PMs? I can't find them on my message box, just wanna make sure you got them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, i got them. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your request accepted. :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Wearing a frown.*

picture deleted


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Canon EOS*


Canon T90 by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*This ain't Captain Crunch!*


Captain by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Hard working equipment*


Industrialization at work by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Benching down in San Diego.*


Bench by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Failed light painting.*


Clarix by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*New tall in town.*


New building in town by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Yellow Lilly.*


Lilly by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*California 101.*


US 101 by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Empty San Diego Trolley.*


Trolley by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Another flower.*

picture gone with the wind


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*California State Parks.*


California State Parks by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Xtartrex said:


> Seeking the everlasting power of the sun.



This is a prime example of fractal geometry.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*A bride in green!*


Bride by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Very interesting stuff. From where do you take your pictures, and is it possible for you to add a bit more per post so that you can have a showcase? I truly love the nature pics, plus I also like the empty SD Trolley car! Keep those pics coming, fly friend… :hug:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, I got busy....I'll be posting more shortly, the reason I only upload one per post is to keep every page light, besides most of them are not related in any way, thanks for visiting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, the pictures are loading fast this way, so I don't mind.

Anyway, you've posted beautiful high quality pictures here, not really urban, but relaxing to look at. :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Defining the new skyline.*


New neighbours by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Loner.*


Industrial Park resident by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Alto*


Alto - No retorno by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Oxxo*


OXXO in TJ by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*The housing continues*


New talls by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Perspective.*


Condos in TJ by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Nature's gift to men besides women.*


Clean pastures by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Young love is always great.*


Dreams by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid random photos....thanks for sharing @Xtartrex. :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Benonie said:


> Well, the pictures are loading fast this way, so I don't mind.
> 
> Anyway, you've posted beautiful high quality pictures here, not really urban, but relaxing to look at. :cheers:





Linguine said:


> splendid random photos....thanks for sharing @Xtartrex. :cheers:


Thanks for visiting, I tend to look at details more than anything else, except when a woman is the key attraction :lol:.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been to San Diego—albeit overnight only—but I truly enjoyed the Gaslamp Quarter. My aunt and I walked through Fifth and Sixth Streets between Broadway and The Embarcadero where the Convention Center and waterfront is, and I've seen quite a lot of red MTS streetcars operating next to the Convention Center. What I also love is the hotel we stayed: it's right on Broadway where I see a platoon of MTS buses pass by every 2 minutes or so, and I am pleasantly surprised that Broadway isn't really that jammed as I expected for a main thoroughfare in the city. I truly miss San Diego myself that I want to go there again… I went as far south as Chula Vista in the process.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Xtartrex, great thread and shots! :cheers:

I know all the photos are yours but is it possible for you to use the "BB" code format when posting? Flickr can be quite picky sometime and we don't want any trouble from them again.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

I really want to keep my flickr account private in a way, meaning that if I can't do that then I will have to stop posting, and the moderation can delete my thread if necesary, don't really wanna do that but, extreme situations require extreme measures.

Best regards.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fair enough and we will do whatever we can to keep this thread open but it'd be entirely up to flickr. Hopefully they would consider this is a private photos threads forum and therefore would give us a break. A couple of years ago, flickr cut off our access to their site until we have a massive delete of a whole bunch of photos that were not posted with "BB' code format.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Problem fixed...I will continue posting.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Page turn...


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Lone gas station.*


Lone gas station by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*A stormy night.*


Stormy night by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*About to leave.*


image by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*eGO*


EGO by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Day dreaming!*


Dreaming of a boyfriend? by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Kid*


Big little baby by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Wrecked.*


Crashed around 2:00 am by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Modern past.*


Nice one by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Early pedestrians.*


Going to work by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Thumbs up if you dislike animal cruelty.*


Not guilty by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Supercar with a scratch, ouch!*


Super-muscle car by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Race to nowhere.*


Racing by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Bug with bright eyes.*


Ford by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Red old glory.*


Oldy by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*A winter day.*


Winter walk by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Neon works.*


Neon by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Sweet toothed me.*


糖葫芦 by X-Cream, on Flickr


Hawthorns filled with beans by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Bad bird.*


Night Hawk by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*KTV*


Baoding at night by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*At ease.*


Relaxing by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Accident?*


Chasing money by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*That place....not the best story.*


Impressive building by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Trains are amazing machines!*


Amtrak by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Sailing in fog.*


Foggy bay by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*In love....for now.*


Lovers by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*N-S-E-W*


Coffee lover by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Snow is white.*


Snow day by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*It's a dog's life*


Doggy life by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mermaid washed ashore*


The beauty and the...big? by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Classic model

Scooter by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

If all the advertising was as good as this my only complaint would be how many I could see at once.

Advertising by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a flaggy world

Flags by X-Cream, on Flickr

Neighborhood and a blue sky in San Diego

Wide by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Transformers*

Bumblebee in Camaro form

Bumble bee by X-Cream, on Flickr

Robotic form

Robosomething by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Very interesting photo sets, my friend! I can easily spot the differences between cars in China versus those here in the US, plus the Amtrak Pacific Surfliner shot looks gorgeous with Oceanside in the background! Most interesting would be the interesting subjects you take pictures of: I especially love the Foggy Bay picture a lot, and I like the various people shots because I can say that each one of us is made unique indeed. And for that food shot, I wonder what ingredients are on those sticks...?

Splendid pics, my friend! Keep them coming! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos and well done :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks you guys ...:cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Some flowers


Beautiful colors by X-Cream, on Flickr


Soft pink by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

South of the border


X-treme Tacoma by X-Cream, on Flickr


Tj-Ensenada road by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Corredor 2000


Wavy road by X-Cream, on Flickr

And the scenic route TJ-Ensenada


Scenic route TJ-Ensenada by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great updates... more please


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Forgotten for a night*


Left behind by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Against a blue sky*


Sugar cane flower by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Teens*


Horny little people by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Watching it glow*


Heat by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Garden*


Water Lilly by X-Cream, on Flickr


Sitting on water by X-Cream, on Flickr


Lotus flower by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Orange*


Orange Cab by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Artsy work*


Golden Cactus by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Very interesting photo sets, my friend! I can easily spot the differences between cars in China versus those here in the US, plus the Amtrak Pacific Surfliner shot looks gorgeous with Oceanside in the background! Most interesting would be the interesting subjects you take pictures of: I especially love the Foggy Bay picture a lot, and I like the various people shots because I can say that each one of us is made unique indeed. And for that food shot, I wonder what ingredients are on those sticks...?
> 
> Splendid pics, my friend! Keep them coming! :hug:


 
Sorry late reply, thanks for your encouragement my friend.

The San Diego bay gets foggy during the afternoon hours, sometimes the whole skyline disappears under the fog if you are watching from Coronado Island, the train was at Santa Fe Station in San Diego downtown.

I tend to see the details rather than the whole picture(bear with me), I find it more interesting when taking a shot. As for people I guess we are all very different in every way, every shot is a frozen moment in life.

About the sticks, they are hawthorn fruits filled with smashed sweetened beans, others like the orange, tomato, etc...are just glazed with melted sugar.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*GWM*


GWM by X-Cream, on Flickr


Predator's look by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*In the heat of the day*

- edit


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Young star*


Drums boy by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Again, I must say those variety of images look really interesting, especially that kid who loves playing the drums, the Golden Cactus set against a backdrop of the coral blue ocean, and the various nature scenes (especially the water lilies). Your keen sense of texture and detail you showcase in your photographs truly put me into this "grabbing" mode wherein I am drawn into looking into your crisp, fresh images in all its simple glory, and I am slowly appreciating—and loving—your collection ever more! I must say that this is indeed one of the more unique showcases I've seen here, and I raise my glass to your continued success! :cheers2:

Splendid shots again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ Thanks again my friend.

Here's some more


Caife by X-Cream, on Flickr


Bokeh by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Addicted to Zombies vs Plants by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Front by X-Cream, on Flickr


VFD by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Can't be happier by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*A set of two*


Almost glowing by X-Cream, on Flickr


Straight by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Loud and clear by X-Cream, on Flickr



Old meets new by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Man by X-Cream, on Flickr


Mermaid by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mayan*


Kukulkan by X-Cream, on Flickr


Warrior by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mayan sculptures*


Another God? by X-Cream, on Flickr


Crowned one by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Cuties*


Red earrings by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Same old thing every day, work work work.*


Taking a taxi by X-Cream, on Flickr


Early commuters by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Sorry, no soup for you, and you, and you.*


Slim birds by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Image by X-Cream, on Flickr


Close up by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Lost in translation*


Health Restaurant by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*CECUT*


Interior by X-Cream, on Flickr


Shadows by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*San Diego*


IMG_7680 by X-Cream, on Flickr


IMG_7670 by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Differente cultures by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*In the fields*


Keeping watch by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Advertising*


Lancome by X-Cream, on Flickr


Laneige by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*The pack*


Riders by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*The star*


Star Buick by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Walls*


Peeking by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*The neighborhood*


Elfin Forest Rd by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*X-Genes*


Lake Calavera Trails by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Rescue in progress*


Rescue in progress by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Roof traffic and details*


So much detail by X-Cream, on Flickr


Details by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Can you spot the ants?*


Ant's nest by X-Cream, on Flickr


----------

